# Texas Blues licks in the style of Stevie Ray Vaughan



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You had me at Strat Attack!

Nicely put together man. I feel like I want to play guitar with you.... and almost I can


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> You had me at Strat Attack!
> 
> Nicely put together man. I feel like I want to play guitar with you.... and almost I can


Thanks Mark!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

MAN!!! Those _are_ killer! 

My fear... and it's a valid concern... I will learn those and recycle them over and over till my buddies beat me up!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> MAN!!! Those _are_ killer!
> 
> My fear... and it's a valid concern... I will learn those and recycle them over and over till my buddies beat me up!


😱 Wear armour at the next rehearsal? 😁
Glad you like the video!


----------

